# Questions About Odd Screen Fold On TV



## Phules_Zone (Dec 14, 2010)

I have an Electrohome TV(EH8077) and off and one at very odd times had been getting this odd fold down screen effect. But it generally fixed itself in a couple of minutes and would not be see again for months. But recently we had a power outage and now those lines have become permanent. Does anyone know if this if fixable? 



Here is link to a 2 minute copy of what the screen does. It shows the screen then shows it being turned off about 1 minute in then back on.
‪TV Issues‬‏ - YouTube

Thank you for reading...:1angel:


----------

